# muzzle fly-aways



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Okay, so Miss Gracie has these annoying fly aways on her muzzle.

I looked through photos and I started trimming her muzzle (rounding) early on.. I think because of this problem.

Excuse the glare... I woke her up and made her look at me LOL "Momma I was sleepin!"










But see? The right side is worse than the left. It is always up and in the way of her eyes.

If I grow it out will it lay flatter?

Or should I just keep trimming it?

I'm kind of at a cross road here.... I either need to trim it, or just let it keep growing. Right now we are just a scraggle muffin....

Thoughts?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I just had this conversation with myself today about Zoe's hair around her eyes after a bath and blow dry. I continue to feel that its best to just let it grow so that it's not a problem forever. Once it grows out long enough it should be fine. I wouldn't touch it if I were you.

Grace is so cute even with bed head.....lol. : )


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry to post when I have no grooming advice but I have to say that Grace is just so darn adorable and, while I know you need to get the hair out of her eyes, I hope you don't ever totally tame her "scrag-a-muffiness." She is just irresistible like that!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Grace is adorable. And yes, it will lay down. I know this because Gustave's used to lay down but with his hair cut short now it does the same thing. I just slick it down with a little water every few hours. Very little water of course. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I've been dealing with the same questions: Trim, or don't trim and hope that when it gets longer it'll lie down and behave itself. I feel like I'm pestering Ivy constantly trying to rub hair on her face so it stay out of her eyes. It is hard to be patient while it grows.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks 

It's like it grows up, not out or down.... but how silly would that be to pull the muzzle/nose hair up into her top knot LOL

Will wait and see what happens when it gets longer


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I've been using a tiny dab of hair gell to keep them down.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I've seen pics on here of some who grow it out and pull it up with the top knot. That's what I want to do with Leila's and it is exactly where the groomer has cut it anyway...THREE times now! I even saved a pic on my phone to show her a couple of weeks ago and I'll be darned if she didn't cut it again. So, Leila will not be going back there again. I hope she doesn't mind me reporting the pic, but this is one that shows what I'm talking about growing it out and pulling it up.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Here's another one
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Leila'sMommy said:


> I've seen pics on here of some who grow it out and pull it up with the top knot. That's what I want to do with Leila's and it is exactly where the groomer has cut it anyway...THREE times now! I even saved a pic on my phone to show her a couple of weeks ago and I'll be darned if she didn't cut it again. So, Leila will not be going back there again. I hope she doesn't mind me reporting the pic, but this is one that shows what I'm talking about growing it out and pulling it up.
> View attachment 117026
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my....Leila does not even look real in her pink dress. She looks like a stuffed toy!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Leila'sMommy said:


> I've seen pics on here of some who grow it out and pull it up with the top knot. That's what I want to do with Leila's and it is exactly where the groomer has cut it anyway...THREE times now! I even saved a pic on my phone to show her a couple of weeks ago and I'll be darned if she didn't cut it again. So, Leila will not be going back there again. I hope she doesn't mind me reporting the pic, but this is one that shows what I'm talking about growing it out and pulling it up.
> View attachment 117026
> 
> 
> ...





Leila'sMommy said:


> Here's another one
> View attachment 117034
> 
> View attachment 117042
> ...





babycake7 said:


> Oh my....Leila does not even look real in her pink dress. She looks like a stuffed toy!!!



just FYI: the pics are of Milo and Mimi and Cosy in the other one. I think she was just referencing the pic hairstyle.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Tori, have you tried using a little product (ie. pomade or hair gel or even leave-in conditioner) to "train" the hair to fall in the right direction?


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Right, that's not Leila. I was reposting pics of some I've seen on here whose hairstyles I would like for Leila to have. Aren't they adorable?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I've been wondering how to best trim Riley as well.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Tori, have you tried using a little product (ie. pomade or hair gel or even leave-in conditioner) to "train" the hair to fall in the right direction?



I will have to try some I guess....

It isn't the hair right at her nose and eye line.... That we are growing out and tying up (in barrettes right now)....

The fly aways are closer to her nose... Almost right behind her nose. They stick up and grow all crazy. Not down.

The picture of Riley... that is Grace LOL... so all over the place.

I just want her to be able to see and not have it poke her. Sometimes it bends right into her eye...

I will try some water and maybe a little coconut oil if it won't stay down with water. Hopefully we can train it down.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Tori, Preston's muzzle hair grows up like that no matter what so I have to keep it trimmed. His wont lay down like London's will, even if I grow it out. I think it is because his hair is much thicker than London's...it's like he has twice the amount of hair than London. You can try using gel but honestly I think it will just get goopy or crusty and be difficult to wash out. Preston's whole muzzle will fan out in a full circle if I don't keep it trimmed...he has a hard time seeing if it gets long!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Lisa,

Thanks for the info... I do think the hair right there is thicker than her other hair. Her top is definitely maltese hair... her body is curly but still matlese like.

Her muzzle may be her "poodle" showing LOL.... I will give it a few weeks and see what it does. If it starts laying down I will try to keep it. If not, I will just trim it again.

If I trim her face, will she still look cute longer? I'm growing her out a bit. Nothing like a show coat. Since she's a mix, that will never happen. Just longer - maybe 3-4 inches. Would she look even? Or should I keep with a Korean style cut?

So indecisive...


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice thing about hair is that it will grow back. If you cut it and don't like it, with a little time and patience you can try again.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

You need to let the hair grow out and comb it down on both sides. Split the hair on top of the nose with a line and comb down on both sides. Gel is a good idea to use until the hair is long enough to hold down by itself.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks Janine...

Since I'm not feeling up to a groom, we will be letting it grow LOL

I do find it likes to part itself funny. So will have to make sure I fix it a few times each day. She hates the gel. So I think I'm going to try the coconut oil. Just a tiny bit. Since we do baths often I think it will be fine


----------

